# IBS



## 18979 (May 9, 2005)

I have had Acid reflux disease for years. It's been somewhat symptomatic and managaeble with medication just during flare ups. Recently it's become impossible -- to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up. I also started getting rapid heart rate -- sometimes up to 130 beats per minute. It's really, really, really freaked me out to no end. I have been to the Er like three times. Everytime they think I'm dumb because they run the tests and nothing's wrong. I have a lot of chest pains and am an avid runner, but am now afraid to run. So they put me on an acid blocker, which has been working. But now I either can't stop going to the bathroom or I am really, really constipated. Now they think I have IBS and anxiety disorder (I am not a stressed out person) so they have put me on an anti-depressant, which completely freaks me out. I am a 28-year-old female who is afraid that I may face this for the rest of my life. Does anyone have thoughts, similar experiences? HELP!!


----------



## 18368 (May 3, 2005)

I never considered myself as a stressed out person, but apparently my life was normally stressful (if that makes sense). If a normal person's stress level was a 2 or 3 on an average basis, my is a 6 or 7 and I thought that was normal. Add a slightly crappy situation and then came the GERD... first it was just GERD but I seriously thought I was going to die some nights, I would lay in bed feeling nausuos (which scares the living daylights out of my because I absoulutly hate throwing up), but either way I finally went to the doc. and had a slew of tests and they finially decided on GERD and IBS, after I had lost over 30lbs because I wouldn't eat for fear of not being able to sleep and what not. It sucked! Anywho, turns out that stress and anxiety have a huge role in this, and I started seeing a therapist who has helped considerably. I'm not on antidepressants (mainly because I don't want to be dependent on them), but I do take meds for my GERD, and I have changed my diet for the IBS, and now I just have the occational flair up if I eat foods I shouldn't, or if life gets stressful.Try and stay possitive, you may not be stuck with it for the rest of your life.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Jenny A look on the ibs site like this one I go on everyday I just happened to find this one, the ibs site is very helpful I too have both and my is totally related to stress and certain trigger foods. I take enough meds to choke a horse and still have problems, mostly from stress. Laurie


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Jenny A,I suffered from years and years of gradually increasing indigestion until it ended in reflux. My wife was sure she was having a heart attack...yup, acid reflux. We have both successfully treated it with a flavonoid mixture (grape seed, skin, ginko biloba, etc.). My wife's has been gone since last winter, mine since 1998.Drop me a line if you would like to give it a try.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------

